# Has anyone read this book?



## applejuice

I have Leipzig Connection by Lionni and Klass.

I have never read it, but I have time now.

Have any of you mothers read this book and what did you think of it?

http://www.amazon.com/Leipzig-Connection-Basics-Education/dp/0897390016/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1417544052&sr=1-1&keywords=leipzig+connection


----------



## Mirzam

I have AJ, but it was quite a while ago. I found it to be a valuable little book, it has some interesting historical information in it.


----------



## LillyJ

Unfortunately, no..


----------



## WilliamHead

No, if I get chance to read this, I will do.


----------



## ireneduncanjji

i heard about it will start it today


----------

